# Biometric Fingerprint Scanner for Surface Pro 3



## scottlane (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if one even exists that will work with Surface Pro 3 running Windows 10 Ver. 1511? I upgraded from ver. 10.0 when the Microsoft tech told me the newest version SHOULD contain "Windows Hello" which is apparently the software that recognizes most of the external fingerprint scanners I have found and also stores the fingerprint ID, login info for Windows as well as websites, etc. Unfortunately, even after upgrading, I don't seem to have Windows Hello on my Surface Pro 3. Is there a way for me to download and add Windows Hello on my device so the scanners I am seeing will work or a particular external scanner that comes with its own software that will remember my fingerprint as well as my login information? Or am I simply unable to use a biometric fingerprint scanner with the Surface Pro 3?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds like can buy the Surface Pro 4 keyboard that comes with a fingerprint scanner and use it with the Surface 3: http://www.hanselman.com/blog/UsingTheSurfacePro4TypeCoverWithFingerprintReaderOnASurfacePro3.aspx

Here's how to enable Windows Hello: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/getstarted-what-is-hello

You can probably use most other fingerprint scanners too.


----------



## scottlane (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you. I had actually already seen that video as well as spoken with both a Windows tech and a Surface tech, both of which offered no real help at all. I DID, however, speak with a fingerprint scanner manufacturer who was more help than both of the two others I just mentioned and here is what I learned:

The reason I do not see Hello under the Sign in Options is because the Surface Pro 3 has a regular web cam, not an infrared camera, which is required for the facial or Iris scan, nor does it have any type of fingerprint scanner attached. I did order an external biometric fingerprint scanner (a Zvetco biometrics P2000, due to the fact that, although not the least expensive option, a good scanner with support people located in the US and because the Zvetco tech got back quickly, was very helpful and friendly and answered all of my questions without rushing me off in any way). I also learned that I DO have Hello on my computer in Windows 10 (as long as you have the option to set up a PIN, you have it as this is a function of Hello). Any scanner that works with Windows 10 should be sufficient. I just chose this one due to the reason listed above. I ALSO learned that Windows Hello ONLY recognizes you to log into Windows and does NOT remember or allow for logging into websites using your fingerprint reader. The Zvetco scanner comes with a disc containing the free version of RoboForm (another reason I chose this scanner) which is the software that remembers your usernames and passwords so you can swipe into websites after logging in once manually and allowing it to remember your login info. This free version is limited, however, to 10 website logins. I plan to use the option in the menu to purchase the full paid version (unlimited logins) which only costs about $29.99 so I should be able to set it up to eventually log me into the couple hundred websites I use fairly regularly. Incidentally, Zvetco has a P200 and a P5100 (as well as two of their other much higher-end scanners available on Amazon, which is where I purchased mine, however, if you plan on taking it around with you in a carry case, etc., you might consider purchasing the P5200 (actually $10 LESS than the P5100) which has a scratch resistant surface which can be purchased directly from their website at http://www.zvetcobiometrics.com/Products/fingerprint_reader.php. I hope this information helps anyone else experiencing this issue. As a side note, the Surface Pro 4 DOES include both the infrared camera AND a fingerprint scanner built into their keyboard/cover. I am actually using mine as a laptop plugged into the Surface docking station with an external monitor and DVD player/writer as well as a Bluetooth, full-size qwerty keyboard and Bluetooth mouse.

I am expecting delivery of the new scanner on Monday. The Zvetco rep told me he has not had anyone purchase one of their scanners with Windows 10 that didn't work, but, that if I had any issues when getting it connected, I should feel free to contact them for assistance. The one thing he DID tell me is to re-boot the computer after plugging in the device to be sure it is recognized by Windows Hello and can then be configured to log me in. I will update this information if there are any issues after I receive the B.F.S. and install it Monday. If there are no additional notes by Tuesday evening, it can be assumed that all went well and as described.


----------

